# Urban Decay Electric palette (?!)



## Honi (Jan 23, 2014)

/Admin edit - Hey guys, sorry, but even though ya'll are throwing dollars at your screen Urban Decay's treasurer(?) is throwing big, forceful words about copyright "Infringemnet"at me so I've removed the image from the post. 

  Quote:    Dear specktra,

URBAN DECAY COSMETICS LLC is the owner of the Urban Decay trademark and all associated intellectual property rights worldwide.  The trademarks, emblems, words, phrases and photographs are exclusively used by Urban Decay and any other use by a third party without permission constitutes trademark and/or copyright infringement.

In connection to Urban Decay’s proprietary rights over its intellectual property, we are notifying you of the following:
It has come to our attention that Urban Decay’s copyrighted material appears on your site specktra.net at the following URL(s).

http://www.specktra.net/t/186279/urban-decay-electric-palette

Such use is an intentional attempt to attract Internet users to your web site(s) or other online location(s), by creating a likelihood of confusion as to the source, sponsorship, affiliation, or endorsement of your web site(s), online location(s), products or services.

We hereby request that you remove all copyrighted material appearing on the above-cited website(s) and any other web site(s), or draw this issue to the attention of the appropriate person(s).

As part of Urban Decay’s Brand Protection Program, be assured that we will continue to monitor your website(s) to verify your compliance with this letter. Failure to do so will force us to defer this issue to counsel for further actions.
Should you require additional information or wish to further discuss this issue, please reply to this email.
Sincerely,

John Ferrari    
Treasurer
Urban Decay Cosmetics LLC [email protected]




  Edit by Honi: Suddenly I'm not interested anymore.. Wonder why! 

  Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/1vxoxl/urban_decays_new_electric_palette/


----------



## prettygirl8 (Jan 23, 2014)

It's nice to see UD release a BOLD color palette. When I think of UD, I want to think of bold colors. I'm tired of neutral palettes. I would definitely buy this.

  I hope they release an "Electric" eyeliner set to go with this.


----------



## prettygirl8 (Jan 23, 2014)

I just clicked on the reddit link....I need the new Naked Flushed in Strip and I want to try their new eyeliners.


----------



## Honi (Jan 23, 2014)

prettygirl8 said:


> I just clicked on the reddit link....I need the new Naked Flushed in Strip and I want to try their new eyeliners.


  I really want some of the pigments.. This may become expensive


----------



## prettygirl8 (Jan 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Honi* 

 
  I really want some of the pigments.. *This may become expensive* 


  Agreed. I might have to set some money aside for this stuff.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh, wow... I need this palette in my life!


----------



## 860CTBeauty (Jan 23, 2014)

This palette is just perfect! So bold and bright! *also throws money at the screen*


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 23, 2014)

Love all the colors! Anyone knows when will they launch this?


----------



## Honi (Jan 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Love all the colors! Anyone knows when will they launch this?


  No clue whatsoever, the girl that posted the images works for UD somehow but she wasnt able to say more than that the images were a very early sneakpeek of what will be coming up.


----------



## cocotears (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm definitely getting this. I have so many neutral shadows and have been craving for some nicely pigmented bright colors!


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 23, 2014)

Ooh, this looks like fun. -settles in-


----------



## thefbomb (Jan 23, 2014)

Honi said:


> *throws money at screen*  Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/1vxoxl/urban_decays_new_electric_palette/


  oh my goodness, fringe and freak are shouting at me, all these colours are gorgeous. I don't even wear shadows THAT often but I feel like I NEED this


----------



## novocainedreams (Jan 23, 2014)

OMG thank you! I've been hoping for some brights from UD. I'm hoping the Electric line expands, like the Naked line!


----------



## Rinstar (Jan 23, 2014)

Take my money now Urban Decay!!! Just take it!


----------



## charismafulltv (Jan 23, 2014)

Honi said:


> No clue whatsoever, the girl that posted the images works for UD somehow but she wasnt able to say more than that the images were a very early sneakpeek of what will be coming up.


  I hope this is either a Spring or Summer launch


----------



## prettygirl8 (Jan 23, 2014)

charismafulltv said:


> Honi said:
> 
> 
> > No clue whatsoever, the girl that posted the images works for UD somehow but she wasnt able to say more than that the images were a very early sneakpeek of what will be coming up.
> ...


  On Reddit, the poster said that they are Summer 2014 releases.


----------



## tamikajodha (Jan 23, 2014)

Honi said:


> *throws money at screen*
> 
> Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/1vxoxl/urban_decays_new_electric_palette/


  OMG. I NEED!


----------



## Jesi James (Jan 23, 2014)

Honi said:


> *throws money at screen*  Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/1vxoxl/urban_decays_new_electric_palette/


   Wow...is it actually possible to be in love with an eyeshadow palette?? I think obsessed may be the proper word to use!


----------



## shellygrrl (Jan 23, 2014)

COLOUR! ompom:


----------



## katiee (Jan 23, 2014)

Ahhhhhhh I need this!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Hopefully it will be permanent!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 23, 2014)




----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 23, 2014)

Oh my god...I can't even... There's no words. Can I have it now plz


----------



## bluedreamqueen (Jan 24, 2014)

So pretty I absolutely need this!


----------



## Honi (Jan 24, 2014)

Seems like the girl in the Reddit thread had second thoughts and removed her account, glad I saved the image. This looks quite similar to Sleek Acid (One of my most used palettes) so I'd be interested in seeing how they compare.


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 24, 2014)

I'm in for this if it comes around. I was beginning to wonder if we'd lost Urban Decay to the pink/taupe world. Don't get me wrong, I love my Naked3 but I also remember the "does pink make you puke" campaign in the 90s.


----------



## katred (Jan 24, 2014)

EHRMAHGERD!!! CURRLEHRZ!!!! 

  I hope that the payoff on these is as great as that photo makes it look. I think it would be fun to have a shadow version of Jilted... I could pair it with the lipstick and look... interesting.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 24, 2014)




----------



## KrystalAnne (Jan 24, 2014)

So awesome! Unlike ANYTHING I have. I'm all about neutrals, so this will be a nice addition.


----------



## texasmommy (Jan 24, 2014)

I love how some of the colors look, but I know I wouldn't use this very much, if at all.


----------



## singer82 (Jan 25, 2014)

Dayum!!!! I already have so many bold/bright shadows not to mention UD palletes. But man....


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow! I'm very drawn to this (as I always am to bold e/s colours), but I barely touch the brights I have now. I'll have to swatch it just to prove to myself I wouldn't wear it. A younger me would have been all OVER this.


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 26, 2014)

I feel like this will be released before march 1. My store has the nail polishes that match the packaging on this palette ad were having a store event march 1st... Hmmmmmm


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 27, 2014)

http://www.calligraffitied.com/sneak-peek-leak-upcoming-urban-decay-products-including-electric-palette-polish

  im hoping this will come out march/april-ish esp since the info leaked on it, im sure UD will do like they did when NP3 was a "rumor"!! i have my sephora gift card WAITING for this. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i've never been so excited about a palette in a looooong time (if ever) OMG I QUIFF!!! then to see a black gel liner i also wanna try...EEEEEK!!!!


----------



## Kittily (Jan 27, 2014)

Those colours look gorgeous!


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Jan 27, 2014)

Honi said:


> *throws money at screen*
> 
> Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/MakeupAddiction/comments/1vxoxl/urban_decays_new_electric_palette/


  This palette is sooooo GORGEOUS!!!!! Especially slow burn and you can do some nice summer eyes with this bad boy!!!! Def getting this palette.


----------



## smileyt06 (Jan 27, 2014)

I can't wait


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 28, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> This palette is sooooo GORGEOUS!!!!! Especially slow burn and you can do some nice summer eyes with this bad boy!!!! Def getting this palette.


  Slow Burn, Fringe, and Jilted are whispering sweet nothings in my ear.


----------



## Kaori (Jan 28, 2014)

Is it just me or the electric palette looks like mini Vice palette? lol I think I will rather get Vice next Christmas season instead, since I skipped vice1+2.
  The only thing I like from this collection are the new Naked Flushed palettes, I may pick one of those depending how I like the blushes included in my Anarchy palette(didn't try it yet) xD


----------



## brittbby (Jan 28, 2014)

It was a little late for the,m to ask for the pics to be taken down....they are all over the internet at this point. WAY TO GO URBAN DECAY! We are over here obsessing over this palette and you want to shut us down....


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 28, 2014)

Kaori said:


> Is it just me or the electric palette looks like mini Vice palette? lol I think I will rather get Vice next Christmas season instead, since I skipped vice1+2. The only thing I like from this collection are the new Naked Flushed palettes, I may pick one of those depending how I like the blushes included in my Anarchy palette(didn't try it yet) xD


  Nope just you. I have both vice palettes and there's only a few bright colors. Chaos and noise are the colors that come to mind. Of course I want another chaos though that color is everything!


----------



## Kaori (Jan 28, 2014)

Sequinzombie said:


> Nope just you. I have both vice palettes and there's only a few bright colors. Chaos and noise are the colors that come to mind. Of course I want another chaos though that color is everything!


Hard to tell before swatches but so far:
  Revolt looks like Shellshock from Vice2
  Gonzo looks like Madness from Vice2
  Savage looks like Noise from Vice
  Fringe looks like Damaged from Vice2
  Chaos is Chaos from Vice
  Urban looks like Vice from Vice

  I would still prefer Vice over Electric palette, mainly because there is no way to create a look with using Electric palette alone since there are no non-bright tones in it. Well unless you are creating a look for performance, photo shoot, art etc


----------



## LavenderPearl (Jan 28, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> http://www.calligraffitied.com/snea...ay-products-including-electric-palette-polish


  That gel liner looks heavenly  That and the new Illuminating/Bronzing Beauty Balms!


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jan 28, 2014)

New naked flushed palletes. They are super pretty.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Jan 28, 2014)

that gel liner looks sooo smooth n i shall indulge in both...my gift cards are locked n loaded for sephora n will soon bring them hoooooome to mama!!


----------



## Sequinzombie (Jan 28, 2014)

[quote name="Kaori" url="/t/186279/urban-decay-electric-palette/30#post_25573]  Hard to tell before swatches but so far: Revolt looks like Shellshock from Vice2 Gonzo looks like Madness from Vice2 Savage looks like Noise from Vice Fringe looks like Damaged from Vice2 Chaos is Chaos from Vice Urban looks like Vice from Vice  I would still prefer Vice over Electric palette, mainly because there is no way to create a look with using Electric palette alone since there are no non-bright tones in it. Well unless you are creating a look for performance, photo shoot, art etc  [/quote]  I decided to do some swatches.  Shellshock looks more platinum in person but its The most similar, madness deff looks darker not as bright, savage has oragnge glitter in it and looks warmer, I feel like fringe has more blue in it and vice  looks darker as well urban looks brighter. Here's hoping though. This is gonna be a great palette!


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 29, 2014)

Honi said:


> /Admin edit - Hey guys, sorry, but even though ya'll are throwing dollars at your screen Urban Decay's treasurer(?) is throwing big, forceful words about copyright "Infringemnet"at me so I've removed the image from the post.


  Wow, Mr. Treasurer!  Really?  Maybe I'll throw my money elsewhere.


----------



## prettygirl8 (Jan 29, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Honi said:
> 
> 
> > /Admin edit - Hey guys, sorry, but even though ya'll are throwing dollars at your screen Urban Decay's treasurer(?) is throwing big, forceful words about copyright "Infringemnet"at me so I've removed the image from the post.
> ...


  You would think that they would want the hype...


----------



## Audrey C (Jan 29, 2014)

jennifae said:


> Wow, Mr. Treasurer! Really? Maybe I'll throw my money elsewhere.


  It's not Mr. Treasurer. It's Ms./Mr. Chief Legal Counsel, I'd bet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (Like that ship hasn't already long sailed).


----------



## Honi (Jan 29, 2014)

Yeah Ill throw my money elsewhere aswell, bye UD.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are more palettes in the world.


----------



## Jennifae (Jan 29, 2014)

I have so many eyeshadow palettes (especially from UD) that I might already have dupes in my stash.  Hmmm.  I don't know.


----------



## ladymeag (Jan 30, 2014)

prettygirl8 said:


> You would think that they would want the hype...


  There's a problem with "setting precedent" - that allows folks to use your name on images that aren't official - it's why The Mouse goes after anyone, including daycare centers and church nurseries, that use their characters without permission or licensed merchandise. I think it kinda stinks for a company to be in this position - odds are good that they _do_ want the hype but they can't let images float around that might set a precedent that they don't actively maintain the trademark on the name/logo/line/colors/whatever. 

I just hope they push up releasing some official info so that we can all stop guessing!


----------



## Jesi James (Feb 14, 2014)

The colors are so vibrant! Credit to lethalglam.


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 14, 2014)

And here's a link to that blog post... http://lethalglam.blogspot.com/2014/02/urban-decay-electric-palette-sneak-peek.html


----------



## thefbomb (Feb 16, 2014)

Jesi James said:


> The colors are so vibrant! Credit to lethalglam.


  Wow they look so good but I don't know if I'd really use em much. Still want


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 17, 2014)

Omg this is it.


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 17, 2014)

Ugh... those swatches... UD might end up taking my money after all.


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Feb 18, 2014)

Hello to all my makeup lovers. This is my first time on this forum.  I hope to make some wonderful makeup friends :yahoo:  Here's what urban decay posted today: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmvHsBPKnQI


----------



## Audrey C (Feb 18, 2014)

Not nearly wearable enough for me - pass.


----------



## User38 (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra, Melrose
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  thanks for the link, but I will pass on these colours too.. my age prohibits me, and I might be arrested for lewd and lascivious behaviour


----------



## MelroseLuvsMkup (Feb 18, 2014)

Thank you HerGreyness, and yw.


----------



## ladymeag (Feb 18, 2014)

I think it's important to note that the Urban Decay video specifically says "pressed pigment palette" - not eye shadow palette. So far, I'm not super impressed with what I've seen but I'm trying to hold judgment until there are more swatches and product photos.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Feb 18, 2014)

MelroseLuvsMkup said:


> Here's what urban decay posted today: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmvHsBPKnQI


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 18, 2014)

welcome melrose!!!

  yea i seen temptalia posted the vid so im guessing it should be out by what...april right? pressed pigments which means this palette will be CRAZY pigmented cuz i meeeean the normal shadows are pretty dmn good in itself. im excited


----------



## shellygrrl (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm mainly excited that UD is finally releasing something new that's COLOUR. They must have some inkling that there are a lot people who are bored with all things Naked and who want UD to return to their colourful roots, so why not release an all-colour palette?


----------



## Jennifae (Feb 18, 2014)

I'm excited to see some color too. (I will most likely still pair them with neutrals to make them more wearable for me.) I'm not sure how I feel about pressed pigments though. (I don't own any.) I hope we'll see some reviews and more swatches before this is released so I can make an informed decision on whether to skip or buy.


----------



## LavenderPearl (Feb 18, 2014)

Welcome [@]MelroseLuvsMkup[/@]! :bouquet:  That video reminds me of what people look like at the end of fun runs. xD  I've never worked with pressed pigments before. The only concern I have right off the bat is that a super creamy formula might kick up powder/have a lot of fallout. Otherwise, this still looks really exciting~


----------



## makeupbyvee (Feb 18, 2014)

Here's a pic of the new Urban Decay Electric Palette. This photo was posted in a makeup group I am a part of.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Feb 18, 2014)

the swatches are a a page or so back too


----------



## mosha010 (Feb 19, 2014)

I love the pressed pigment formula..... I'm even willing to pass on completely Playland for this.


----------



## heateher (Feb 19, 2014)

Freak is absolutely stunning. The rest I'm not sure how I can work them into looks as I'm a naturals kinda gal but I still must have this palette.


----------



## hsx13 (Feb 19, 2014)

aaahh this is so beautiful
  needed in my life asap please!


----------



## dollluv21 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ahh can't wait for it . I knew I needed it when I saw the commercial on tamptalia.


----------



## Rinstar (Feb 20, 2014)

heateher said:


> Freak is absolutely stunning. The rest I'm not sure how I can work them into looks as I'm a naturals kinda gal but I still must have this palette.


  I love to do a neutral eye and then use a bright either as liner on top or on my bottom lid! It's a great look


----------



## heateher (Feb 21, 2014)

Rinstar said:


> I love to do a neutral eye and then use a bright either as liner on top or on my bottom lid! It's a great look


  That is what I was thinking neutral eye with a pop of color for the bottom lashline. That is what I do with my UD liners so might as well give the eyeshadow a chance at it!


----------



## cocotears (Mar 3, 2014)

T has her review up! This palette shall be mine!! http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-electric-pressed-pigment-palette-review-photos-swatches


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 4, 2014)

cocotears said:


> T has her review up! This palette shall be mine!! http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-electric-pressed-pigment-palette-review-photos-swatches


yup pretty much amazing!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 4, 2014)

this is right up my alley  and i dont have as many pigments on all these colors so i really dont have many dupes for this except maybe the pink and the blue.... im so IN i love this i cannot wait!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 4, 2014)

It does look pretty good, but what's with not being able to use the purple on the eyes? Where else would you use it? This would not be wearable or flattering on me at this point in my life, but I hope you all enjoy it!


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 4, 2014)

I wanted it when the pictures were first leaked but after these swatches, want it even more! SO GOOD!


----------



## SassClassBeauty (Mar 4, 2014)

Releasing on UD's site March 18th and at Sephora and Ulta in the Spring.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 4, 2014)

cocotears said:


> T has her review up! This palette shall be mine!! http://www.temptalia.com/urban-decay-electric-pressed-pigment-palette-review-photos-swatches


  YAAAAAAAAAAAS GONZO! I can't wait to get this palette!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 4, 2014)

im gonna wait for it to hit sephora cuz i have like $100 in sephora gift cards WAITING for this palette annnnd they should be releasin the rest of the collection cuz i also wanna try their new blk gel liner


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 4, 2014)

http://www.xsparkage.com/new-urban-decay-electric-palette-review/
  Another review


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 4, 2014)

i dont care about the reviews. they all usually same the same crapola.. i cared about the swatches. i went, i saw, i liked. i want it. i dont want anything from any other march collection so this is my march buy. i love these colors. i wear bright stuff on my eyes like its my superhero disguise and i love it. bring it UD. im ready!


----------



## User38 (Mar 4, 2014)

lol mosha.. you are right .  the reviewers are just cheerleaders for products which many times are inferior.  very few honest people out there in the blogosphere.  it's what you like and what suits you.

  enjoy!  superhero lady


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 4, 2014)

I never have the patience to read through makeup reviews. I only ever want swatches. Seeing is believing and I am excited about this palette. I've steered away from brights lately, but I feel like I need this. Can't wait.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 4, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> lol mosha.. you are right .  the reviewers are just cheerleaders for products which many times are inferior.  very few honest people out there in the blogosphere.  it's what you like and what suits you.
> 
> enjoy!  superhero lady


 Mmhahahha seriously! At least I saw swatches and i love it! Bright colors are a superpower !!! Lmfao


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 5, 2014)

oh wow cool...its permanent. that kinda makes me not wanna rush to get it buuuuuut i know me....im still gonna wanna grab it but depending on how i feel i might wait for sephora 20% off sale or something. i've still not gotten the NP3


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 8, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oh wow cool...its permanent. that kinda makes me not wanna rush to get it buuuuuut i know me....im still gonna wanna grab it but depending on how i feel i might wait for sephora 20% off sale or something. i've still not gotten the NP3


 Yessss that's exactly what I think I'll do, wait until the next sale even though it's nice to have things when theyre brand spanking new


----------



## kyoukona (Mar 11, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> oh wow cool...its permanent. that kinda makes me not wanna rush to get it buuuuuut i know me....im still gonna wanna grab it but depending on how i feel i might wait for sephora 20% off sale or something. i've still not gotten the NP3


   I have not gotten NP3 either. I wasn't really that excited about it , and I heard it wasn't too great for WOC. I think the electric palette will be amazing for woc!  





mosha010 said:


> Mmhahahha seriously! At least I saw swatches and i love it! Bright colors are a superpower !!! Lmfao


  I have been on a bright color hype for awhile now  I just ordered some sugarpill stuff but I still want this palette I think it's beautiful


----------



## Jennifae (Mar 11, 2014)

I'm glad it's permanent.  I'm going to wait until after April before I allow myself to get this palette.


----------



## Shylamoma (Mar 12, 2014)

This new palette reminds me of the sleek palette!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 12, 2014)

Sleek was just reviewed by t.  Still getting the electric palette tho... I'm passing on a lot of stuff right now for this I'm so excited


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Sleek was just reviewed by t. Still getting the electric palette tho... I'm passing on a lot of stuff right now for this I'm so excited






*Sigh*...And here I thought I was ensconced in the safety of the the "low/no buy" thread! I love bright colors! I have the Sleek Acid palette but would hazard a guess that the pigmentation/color saturation of these UD e/s will be far superior.
  *peeks in wallet to see if there is any "play" money available* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nope! Nothing but tumbleweeds right now...

  **Addendum** *Um...I will not be buying this after all!*  In fine print on the back of the palette :*“Warning: Slowburn, Savage, Jilted, and Urban are not intended for the immediate eye area.”*  Uh yeah! Which is exactly where I would want to use those 4 colors...*Bummer!*


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 12, 2014)

Lol oh I'm in #teamlowbuy this is my one purchase of this month.   Altogether.  I even gave up a good deal on other things I wanted.  And I've been almost a month back to back to te gym. This is my reward.  #teamlowbuy kept me grounded thru the collections lmao


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 12, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Lol oh I'm in #teamlowbuy this is my one purchase of this month. Altogether. I even gave up a good deal on other things I wanted. _*And I've been almost a month back to back to the gym.*_ This is my reward. #teamlowbuy kept me grounded thru the collections lmao


 *Woot Woot! Good On You! *





l love weight training! Became part of my lifestyle a few years ago...and lol! I used to reward myself with fun makeup, clothing & shoes...anything but food. #teamlowbuy has been a big help for me too!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yup! I'm loving weight training! I've been doing a combo of what I used to do to train for soccer and adding weights and machines to target specific muscles. But it has me hooked and focused and distracted from the over buying.   I love makeup but I had a lot lol but I've  been looking fwd to this palette all month!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 12, 2014)

I'm curious as to how many of us will use this palette around the eyes despite the warning. I have the Sleek Matte Brights palette and I'm sure I would come with a similar warning if sold in the US.


----------



## mmcmakeup (Mar 12, 2014)

I intend on getting this palette the FDA warning hasn't deterred me


----------



## User38 (Mar 12, 2014)

seriously.. what does the FDA know.. lol.  They let us buy cigarettes still


----------



## Sheen1285 (Mar 12, 2014)

March 18th


----------



## mmcmakeup (Mar 12, 2014)

Lmao


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 12, 2014)

Oh I'll be using this on my eyes illegally and everything


----------



## User38 (Mar 12, 2014)

Everything should be illegal, indecent and insane in order for it to be fun
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






  you go girl!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 12, 2014)

Yeasssssssss!!!! The allure of the forbidden !!!......


----------



## User38 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 14, 2014)

fur4elise said:


> *Sigh*...And here I thought I was ensconced in the safety of the the "low/no buy" thread! I love bright colors! I have the Sleek Acid palette but would hazard a guess that the pigmentation/color saturation of these UD e/s will be far superior.
> *peeks in wallet to see if there is any "play" money available*
> 
> 
> ...


  I have the sleek acid palette as well and I must say the pigmentation with that palette sucks compared to the electric. I will be using all the colors in the electric palette on my eyelid.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 14, 2014)

fur4elise said:


> *Sigh*...And here I thought I was ensconced in the safety of the the "low/no buy" thread! I love bright colors! I have the Sleek Acid palette but would hazard a guess that the pigmentation/color saturation of these UD e/s will be far superior.
> *peeks in wallet to see if there is any "play" money available*
> 
> 
> ...


  You do realize that in the US the Sleek Acid palette is also not supposed to be used in the eye area? It's the exact same restrictions, technically, the Sleek palette isn't even supposed to be sold to US customers.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 14, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I have the sleek acid palette as well and I must say the pigmentation with that palette sucks compared to the electric. I will be using all the colors in the electric palette on my eyelid.


  Same here, haha, if it's good enough for European eyes it's good enough for me.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 14, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> You do realize that in the US the Sleek Acid palette is also not supposed to be used in the eye area? It's the exact same restrictions, technically, the Sleek palette isn't even supposed to be sold to US customers.


  Many years ago I asked a MAC SA why I couldn't get true red eyeshadow (this was before loose pigments were available). She told me that the pigment in reds irritated some people's skin so cosmetics companies couldn't sell it.  I think the companies found a way around that by making these disclaimers.  If I can afford it, I'll buy this palette and take my chances.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 14, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> i dont care about the reviews. they all usually same the same crapola.. i cared about the swatches. i went, i saw, i liked. i want it. i dont want anything from any other march collection so this is my march buy. i love these colors. i wear bright stuff on my eyes like its my superhero disguise and i love it. bring it UD. im ready!


  I'm excited that bright colors are coming back.  I've been an oddity for years 'cause everyone was into neutrals, but not me!  I might also pass on Playland for this.  I already have a lot of bright lippies.  Then again, I have a lot of bright eyeshadows, too.


----------



## fur4elise (Mar 14, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> You do realize that in the US the Sleek Acid palette is also not supposed to be used in the eye area? It's the exact same restrictions, technically, the _*Sleek palette isn't even supposed to be sold to US customers.*_


  LOL! *I don't see that as a relevant factor*. Sleek ships to the US as does several other Euro companies.

  As an example:* Canada has some of the best OTC medications banned/unapproved in the US.* That does not mean those products are bad or ineffective. Sometimes the FDA goes overboard with its limitations...just sayin...I'll get off my soap box 

  Back to the palettes... I bought several Sleek Palettes (in fact probably all that were available at that time) on a trip to Ireland a few years ago,The Acid palette has been available for at least that long. However, *on their packaging there are no warning about use in the eye area. *So I never gave it a thought. *UD* tends to be pretty *spot on with the fact they offer vegan/cruelty free products*, so I take their warning to heart.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 14, 2014)

fur4elise said:


> LOL! *I don't see that as a relevant factor*. Sleek ships to the US as does several other Euro companies.
> 
> As an example:* Canada has some of the best OTC medications banned/unapproved in the US.* That does not mean those products are bad or ineffective. Sometimes the FDA goes overboard with its limitations...just sayin...I'll get off my soap box
> 
> Back to the palettes... I bought several Sleek Palettes (in fact probably all that were available at that time) on a trip to Ireland a few years ago,The Acid palette has been available for at least that long. However, *on their packaging there are no warning about use in the eye area. *So I never gave it a thought. *UD* tends to be pretty *spot on with the fact they offer vegan/cruelty free products*, so I take their warning to heart.


  However if you attempt to purchase either the Acid Palette or the Ultra Matte V1From the Sleek website you get a message that it cannot be shipped to the US. My sister got the Acid palette before they started restricting it to the US and I got the Ultra Matte V1 when I visited London last year. Do what feels right for you


----------



## dorkette (Mar 14, 2014)

fur4elise said:


> LOL! *I don't see that as a relevant factor*. Sleek ships to the US as does several other Euro companies.
> 
> As an example:* Canada has some of the best OTC medications banned/unapproved in the US.* That does not mean those products are bad or ineffective. Sometimes the FDA goes overboard with its limitations...just sayin...I'll get off my soap box
> 
> Back to the palettes... I bought several Sleek Palettes (in fact probably all that were available at that time) on a trip to Ireland a few years ago,The Acid palette has been available for at least that long. However, *on their packaging there are no warning about use in the eye area. *So I never gave it a thought. *UD* tends to be pretty *spot on with the fact they offer vegan/cruelty free products*, so I take their warning to heart.


I think the point novocainedreams was trying to make is that the pigments in the Sleek Acid palette that make it unsuitable for sale in the US are the same as the pigments used in UD's Electric palette, so if you're fine with using the Sleek Acid eyeshadows on your lids than your concerns about the UD palette are moot.  The pigments are deemed safe for cosmetic use in Canada and the EU but the FDA forbids their sale for use in the eye area, hence UD's disclaimer that they are not intended for eye use. That's just to cover their behinds so they don't get sued if people inevitably do so and experience eye irritation.

  In any case, I personally will be using those shades in the eye area. If the EU says it's safe, then it is, as they have very stringent policies when it comes to what ingredients cosmetic companies can/cannot have in their products before they are deemed safe for use. 

  EDITED TO ADD: A blogger who reviewed the palette contacted UD about the warning and they confirmed that the pigments are the same ones approved in other countries for use in the eye area. Here's the link for anyone interested in reading their full response. I'm new here so I hope it's ok to link to this...I have no affiliation with the blog.


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 14, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> You do realize that in the US the Sleek Acid palette is also not supposed to be used in the eye area? It's the exact same restrictions, technically, the Sleek palette isn't even supposed to be sold to US customers.





DILLIGAF said:


> However if you attempt to purchase either the Acid Palette or the Ultra Matte V1From the Sleek website you get a message that it cannot be shipped to the US. My sister got the Acid palette before they started restricting it to the US and I got the Ultra Matte V1 when I visited London last year. Do what feels right for you


  Ultra Mattes V2 isn't sold to US customers, either. I always thought it was more to do with ingredients they were using that aren't approved here (even though they're safe to use), nothing to do with whether or not they were eye-safe.  





dorkette said:


> I'm new here so I hope it's ok to link to this...I have no affiliation with the blog.


  Linking to others' blogs is always okay. You just can't link to your own in posts. (Links to your own stuff are limited to your forum signature.)


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 14, 2014)

fur4elise said:


> LOL! *I don't see that as a relevant factor*. Sleek ships to the US as does several other Euro companies.
> 
> As an example:* Canada has some of the best OTC medications banned/unapproved in the US.* That does not mean those products are bad or ineffective. Sometimes the FDA goes overboard with its limitations...just sayin...I'll get off my soap box
> 
> Back to the palettes... I bought several Sleek Palettes (in fact probably all that were available at that time) on a trip to Ireland a few years ago,The Acid palette has been available for at least that long. However, *on their packaging there are no warning about use in the eye area. *So I never gave it a thought. *UD* tends to be pretty *spot on with the fact they offer vegan/cruelty free products*, so I take their warning to heart.


  Actually it is relevant. And that is exactly my point as @dorkette said. They are using the same exact ingredients, neon pigments, and  the FDA has not researched them to approve them for eye uses. However, the EU has researched them and approved them which is why they don't have to say anything to EU customers and can sell them as eye approved.  It's the SAME INGREDIENTS, so if you're going to use one, and say its ok, then why wouldn't you use the other? Just because you take one company more seriously? Actually Sleek states that they can't sell certain products to US customers because of the ingredients used being restricted in the US, it's right on their website and not on their product because they are not a US brand, trying to sell in the US, so they are not required to put the warning on their products. The only reason they put the warning on their is so they don't get in trouble if someone does use it on their eyes, UD has covered their ass. It's up to you to do what you want, but my point is relevant and most of  us have researched these products and ingredients so we can make our own decisions.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 15, 2014)

I am so excited that they're finally doing an all-bright palette after so much Naked stuff! I'm wondering what time on Tuesday it will go up on the site, because I'm sure it'll sell out super fast just like the first round of Naked 3 did lol


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 15, 2014)

im sure it'll be on the site by noon! oh it will DEFINITELY be sold out early but luckily its permanent and will be sold everywhere else. im not in a rush to grab the palette unless its available when sephora does their chic week with 15% off


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 15, 2014)

the fda warings are interesting.  just give me pause, but, I'm sure I ingest things that are much worse.  Not sure if I will wear these colors, but I'm intrigued.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

Get readyyyyyy!!!!!!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm dying to know when they're going to put it up on the site. The only thing I've ever waited for them to release was Naked 3 and it was online when I woke up in the morning and sold out right after I ordered it lol


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

youre making me wake up at midnight now


----------



## L281173 (Mar 17, 2014)

I have many bright colors like this from Inglot.  They are much more pigmented and cheaper also in price


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

It's midnight and it's not posted yet


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 17, 2014)

Does anybody know what time they released Naked 3? Was it midnight?


----------



## vmb8706 (Mar 17, 2014)

Im readyyyy come on UD ,can i get a pm if any of you spot it up on the site pretty pleaseeeee


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 17, 2014)

I don't know if I'll be able to stay awake for much longer. :/


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 17, 2014)

It will probably be up by noon or 10 am


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 17, 2014)

I'm disappointed that's it's not available yet. I stay up late and sleep late so I thought I'd get it now. It will probably be sold out by the time I wake up tomorrow.  I'll just wait until it comes to Sephora.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 17, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I'm disappointed that's it's not available yet. I stay up late and sleep late so I thought I'd get it now. It will probably be sold out by the time I wake up tomorrow.  I'll just wait until it comes to Sephora.


  They don't usually release anything until at least midnight Pacific time, but a lot of times not until the morning.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 17, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> They don't usually release anything until at least midnight Pacific time, but a lot of times not until the morning.


  Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 18, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Thanks for letting me know.


  And it's midnight and it's up! haha.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 18, 2014)

I went to sleep and set my alarm for 3am lmao. Just ordered it and the cream liner!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 18, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> And it's midnight and it's up! haha.


  I should have remembered that they're in Costa Mesa/Newport Beach, since I used to live there! Duh.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yea but it doesn't let me checkout. It goes back and forth to the initial checkout ... Bla at this point I'm over it.


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Mar 18, 2014)

I just ordered mine! I'm excited!


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Mar 18, 2014)

It took me 100 times to order it. It was a glitch so, I signed out and resigned in and it worked!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 18, 2014)

Since I had a few hours to think about it, I think I'll wait to buy it.  Honestly I have most of these colors already from MAC.  if they had less blue, and got rid of the silver and put something else in their place, I'd be more compelled to buy it.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

I went to sleep. Woke up Now and ordered it in like 2 min.   But no sample now weird... Idc anyway.


----------



## mmcmakeup (Mar 18, 2014)

Ordered mine


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Mar 18, 2014)

Staying strong and waiting till the 17th next month. I have my eye on the Perversion All Nighter Pencil aside from the palette though.


----------



## LARAELYSE (Mar 18, 2014)

Anybody know of any free shipping codes? Waaaaa I don't want to pay $8 for shipping!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

I got a glitter eyeliner so I could get he free shipping so it was $5 bucks extra but free ship and I get an eyeliner lol


----------



## LARAELYSE (Mar 18, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I got a glitter eyeliner so I could get he free shipping so it was $5 bucks extra but free ship and I get an eyeliner lol


  So is it free over $50? & thanks for your reply!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 18, 2014)

Yup. And make sure u select the UPS shipping. (Standard is usps) but it's free after 50. So my order came out to 54 plus tax but I got something extra out of it and the faster ship


----------



## LAKESHA1908 (Mar 18, 2014)

I ordered the 12 dollar feminine palette also, to get free shipping! I really don't wear bright colors but, I do love a pop of color on my lower lash line and I feel this is a must have palette.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was contemplating one of the new glitters but when I saw them up close like that I wasn't too impressed with them, mostly because I have pretty much every glitter color known to man LOL. But I am excited to try that cream liner. I actually want to try all of the new liners, but I need to pace myself and not go crazy here!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 18, 2014)

I was really excited for this, but I've decided to hold out until I see more of it. Actually, I think I'll wait until I can play with it in person. Urban Decay is really hit or miss with me and the price gives me reason to pause.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 19, 2014)

Going to wait till this hits sephora.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 19, 2014)

Me too. I'll wait for it to hit sephora or ulta


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 19, 2014)

Damn, this video almost made me buy it. I'll try and fight it, though.  http://youtu.be/LUNQIrpWT4Y


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 19, 2014)

im gonna hold off til it hits sephora becuz being the rouuuuuge that i am **waving pinky finger** i need my points lol. but i am looking forward to reviews on that gel liner tho...it looks scrumptous!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> im gonna hold off til it hits sephora becuz being the rouuuuuge that i am **waving pinky finger** i need my points lol. but i am looking forward to reviews on that gel liner tho...it looks scrumptous!!


  I went to UD to purchase the palette and then I saw the liner.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I went to UD to purchase the palette and then I saw the liner.


  did u get the liner? maaaaan when does this come to sephora...pleeeease let it be there by the time chic week hits!!

  IF ANYBODY GETS THE GEL LINER PLEASE POST SOME SWATCHES N SEND REVIEWS!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 19, 2014)

There's a gel liner?


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 19, 2014)

phk it im bout to order the liner..oh n the lipstick is GASH!!!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 19, 2014)

Oooh now I see the gel liner. It looks good. I love the pencil and my ysl gel liner is almost done. I'll wait, though.


----------



## dollluv21 (Mar 19, 2014)

Yay I ordered my palette can't wait to play in it


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 19, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> did u get the liner? maaaaan when does this come to sephora...pleeeease let it be there by the time chic week hits!!
> 
> IF ANYBODY GETS THE GEL LINER PLEASE POST SOME SWATCHES N SEND REVIEWS!!
> 
> ...


  I didn't get the liner. I have a Tarte gel liner I'm currently working my way through. If I didn't I would have snatched this up. Especially if it's as black as the Perversion 24/7 pencil. I'm trying to decide if I want to get the palette straight from UD or if I should wait for Sephora. Decisions decisions!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 19, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I didn't get the liner. I have a Tarte gel liner I'm currently working my way through. If I didn't I would have snatched this up. Especially if it's as black as the Perversion 24/7 pencil. I'm trying to decide if I want to get the palette straight from UD or if I should wait for Sephora. Decisions decisions!


  OOOOOH CHILE!!! that perversion is the ONLY blk liner i will ever love in my lifetime. u cant get no better than that. i mean luckily these are perm but that liner looks soooo juicy!! im gonna wait til it hits sephora...gimme more points lol


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 20, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> did u get the liner? maaaaan when does this come to sephora...pleeeease let it be there by the time chic week hits!!
> 
> IF ANYBODY GETS THE GEL LINER PLEASE POST SOME SWATCHES N SEND REVIEWS!!


  I ordered the gel liner when I ordered the palette! Will most definitely post when it comes  I wanted to get all of the new liners but I had to limit myself lmao


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 22, 2014)

novocainedreams said:


> Actually it is relevant. And that is exactly my point as @dorkette said. They are using the same exact ingredients, neon pigments, and  the FDA has not researched them to approve them for eye uses. However, the EU has researched them and approved them which is why they don't have to say anything to EU customers and can sell them as eye approved.  It's the SAME INGREDIENTS, so if you're going to use one, and say its ok, then why wouldn't you use the other? Just because you take one company more seriously? Actually Sleek states that they can't sell certain products to US customers because of the ingredients used being restricted in the US, it's right on their website and not on their product because they are not a US brand, trying to sell in the US, so they are not required to put the warning on their products. The only reason they put the warning on their is so they don't get in trouble if someone does use it on their eyes, UD has covered their ass. It's up to you to do what you want, but my point is relevant and most of  us have researched these products and ingredients so we can make our own decisions.


  Pretty much what I would say. I don't think a company as reputable would deliberately sell something very likely to be dangerous, so imo, not too concerned. Just keep an eye out (no pun intended) for reactions


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 22, 2014)

That said... I am BEYOND excited for this


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 23, 2014)

It's so funny b/c I was super duper excited at first and then when it came out I was all meh. The price, which I usually fail to look at, turned me off. Then, seeing youtube videos reignited my anticipation for this. I have to wait a few days before I can order it. Hopefully by Tuesday. I'm getting the palette and the liner just b/c Perversion is so kick ass and I need a new black gel liner. I wish they had more colors, though. Cannot wait to get my hands on this.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 24, 2014)

I got my paletteeeeeee!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








  This is by no means a "look" ok! Lol. I just quickly swatched colors on my eyes.  No primer or nothing these glide on so prettttyyyyyyy!!!!! Waaaah.    Bye. Gonna go play


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 24, 2014)

Mine just came, I can't wait to play! Gotta go take some pictures of the cream liner though as promised!


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Mar 24, 2014)

Here's some pics of the cream liner guys! So far I really like it. It's VERY black, gives you enough time to smudge before it sets, it's really nice!!


----------



## User38 (Mar 24, 2014)

hmm.. nice blackness


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 24, 2014)

yup!! im gonna get that gel liner


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 24, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I got my paletteeeeeee!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


AMAZING!


----------



## prettygirl8 (Mar 24, 2014)

I NEED that liner in my life! The palette is at Sephora but I'm waiting until the 15% off sale.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2014)

I just ordered the palette from UD. If Sephora's sale kicked in now I'd be upset, but I don't want to risk it going out of stock. Hopefully, UD won't be slow as a snail with shipping (I'm so impatient). I skipped the liner b/c searching through my stash I found my MUFE black Aqua Cream and it's in perfect condition still.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I just ordered the palette from UD. If Sephora's sale kicked in now I'd be upset, but I don't want to risk it going out of stock. Hopefully, UD won't be slow as a snail with shipping (I'm so impatient). I skipped the liner b/c searching through my stash I found my MUFE black Aqua Cream and it's in perfect condition still.


  I ended up taking back my MUFE black Aqua Cream liner. Unfortunately it dried up on me.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I ended up taking back my MUFE black Aqua Cream liner. Unfortunately it dried up on me.


  Eh. That sucks. I was surprised mine was all dried up because I've had it since it was released. Glad I found it, though because that's $20 saved.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Eh. That sucks. I was surprised mine was all dried up because I've had it since it was released. Glad I found it, though because that's $20 saved.


  Like I said before I'm going to wait on the UD liner because I'm working my way through my Tarte one. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to get the Electric palette from UD or Sephora.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Like I said before I'm going to wait on the UD liner because I'm working my way through my Tarte one.


  That's reasonable. If you have a black liner that works just fine there no need to grab another right now. Even I, with all my hoarding can understand that. Now if they had other colors I'd be forced to buy one.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> That's reasonable. If you have a black liner that works just fine there no need to grab another right now. Even I, with all my hoarding can understand that. Now if they had other colors I'd be forced to buy one.


  Can you imagine if they came out with a line of gel liners comparable to their 24/7 glide on pencils? I would be in SO much trouble!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Can you imagine if they came out with a line of gel liners comparable to their 24/7 glide on pencils? I would be in SO much trouble!


  Man that's what I thought they had done. I think it's coming, I just hope they wait awhile. I went nuts with those last new shades they put out.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Man that's what I thought they had done. I think it's coming, I just hope they wait awhile. I went nuts with those last new shades they put out.


  If you look at the UD collection thread you will see that I have a wee problem with UD's pencil liners. I would LOVE gel liners in colors like Sabbath, Empire, Loaded, Junkie...I could go on forever.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 24, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> If you look at the UD collection thread you will see that I have a wee problem with UD's pencil liners. I would LOVE gel liners in colors like Sabbath, Empire, Loaded, Junkie...I could go on forever.


   Sabbath, Smoke and Mainline are my faves. I actually used the first two today.


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 24, 2014)

yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssss!!! the palette is now at sephora!! 6 more days n that baby is MINE. im sure it'll sell out online tho esp when that 15% hits **puts in basket now** being as tho i'll be workin this wknd come sunday morning...literally like midnight im poppin that dmn code in to grab my shyt!!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 25, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssss!!! the palette is now at sephora!! 6 more days n that baby is MINE. im sure it'll sell out online tho esp when that 15% hits **puts in basket now** being as tho i'll be workin this wknd come sunday morning...literally like midnight im poppin that dmn code in to grab my shyt!!!


  GAH!! Thanks for the update! Now I know what I am getting during the sale!


----------



## Jill1228 (Mar 25, 2014)

KiKi Kontour said:


> phk it im bout to order the liner..oh n the lipstick is GASH!!!


  I got Gash and it's to die for!  





KiKi Kontour said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeesssssss!!! the palette is now at sephora!! 6 more days n that baby is MINE. im sure it'll sell out online tho esp when that 15% hits **puts in basket now** being as tho i'll be workin this wknd come sunday morning...literally like midnight im poppin that dmn code in to grab my shyt!!!


 What? 15% sale coming up??? :encore: I ordered my palette last Tuesday. It took a bit to ship. It'll be here on Thursday. I'm picking it up at the UPS depot so I can slip it into the house past the husband :bigthumb:  An UD makeup artist is coming to my local Ulta on Saturday. I have an appt to get my makeup done. I'll bring my palette with me


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 25, 2014)

My palette shipped from UD early a couple of hours ago. Much quicker than I expected. Now let's see how long it takes to actually get here. I was cheap and chose standard shipping.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 25, 2014)

I've been telling myself not to get this because I already have lots of brights. But I got the 15% off from Sephora yesterday, and I hear that they have this now. Hmmm...


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 25, 2014)

I don't think I can wait until the 15%. Every day I keep going back to UD.com. Now I'm thinking of placing an order that includes Gash lipstick.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 25, 2014)

I'm so happy w mine. If you love brights this is it! I wish I could wear everything on to work every day so I've been matching brights  w neutrals to get away w it. Ugh I'm in love


----------



## User38 (Mar 25, 2014)

^ Enjoy!

  I would love to wear brights!  it would remind me of my early years tho.. lol


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Mar 25, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I don't think I can wait until the 15%. Every day I keep going back to UD.com. Now I'm thinking of placing an order that includes Gash lipstick.


  the sale starts this sunday! i knew even if i ordered from UD last week its not like i'd play with the palette when i got it so i can stand to wait to take advantage of the sale and points at sephora. however since sephora still doesnt have the gel liner and i can only get gash at ud i will order those 2 items from them...do they have any special codes goin on?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 25, 2014)

My tracking info has been updated and apparently I'm supposed to have my palette by Friday. Woot! :happydance:


----------



## MACJunkie85 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi ladies! I got my palette today! I'm truly in love with it! I can't wait to play with it this weekend.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm having the hardest time making a decision on this palette! I go back and forth! I need to see more looks... off to google!


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 27, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I'm having the hardest time making a decision on this palette! I go back and forth! I need to see more looks... off to google!


  me too!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh, just give in w/ the rest of us. :haha:   I can't wait to get my hands on this palette tomorrow. It's so funny that I get lost trying to think of something to do with natural colors, but when I look at a palette full of crazy I'm like _I know exactly what to do! _


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Oh, just give in w/ the rest of us. :haha:   I can't wait to get my hands on this palette tomorrow. It's so funny that I get lost trying to think of something to do with natural colors, but when I look at a palette full of crazy I'm like _I know exactly what to do! _


   I've been doing some crazy stuff w it too hahahah but this morning I toned the bright green (forgot the name) down with some naked 3 shadows and I was surprised at the result


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 27, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> I've been doing some crazy stuff w it too hahahah but this morning I toned the bright green (forgot the name) down with some naked 3 shadows and I was surprised at the result


  can you show us?


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 27, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> You're just evil. LOL  I'm at a loss when it comes to brights!  can you show us?








  I definitely plan on doing this when I get my palette and I already have the liner that she used happydance  http://youtu.be/LUNQIrpWT4Y


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I can't wait to get my hands on this palette tomorrow. It's so funny that I get lost trying to think of something to do with natural colors, but when I look at a palette full of crazy I'm like _I know exactly what to do! _


  Ornery woman I swear! LOL 
  I just honestly don't use the bold/brights I already have enough to justify a whole palette of them... I think. AHHHHHHH! It is a gorgeous one!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 27, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> http://youtu.be/LUNQIrpWT4Y


  Where's the fork... put it in me. UGH!


----------



## User38 (Mar 27, 2014)

I would look with this much colour on my eyeballs


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 27, 2014)

I took makeup off already for the day.  But Tomo I'm doing another mix (electric plus neutrals) and post


----------



## Sheen1285 (Mar 27, 2014)

Anyone when or if it hitting sephora ?


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm going to wait for a VIB sale because I don't NEED this (but I need it, yknow how it is), I don't even wear eyeshadow much haha I hope there's a Sale for VIBs coming soooon.


----------



## smileyt06 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok I'm giving in and I'm going to get this palette but I am vib and don't have a code for Sunday. Can someone help me out pleaseeeee lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Mar 27, 2014)

I still plan on picking this up for my sister, she loves bright colors!


----------



## missmeghan (Mar 28, 2014)

Sheen1285 said:


> Anyone when or if it hitting sephora ?


  April 3rd!!


----------



## novocainedreams (Mar 28, 2014)

Sheen1285 said:


> Anyone when or if it hitting sephora ?


  It's already online at Sephora.com


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Where's the fork... put it in me. UGH!


  Ok, I'm going to offer some anti-enabling low-buy reality.

  You don't use the bold and brights you already have, but want to get this because the shades look so pretty together in the palette? That tends to result in yet another item sitting unused in a stash you're trying to limit.

  I know it's new and it's gorgeous to look at, but why get it if you're not going to use it? How about trying to create some of the looks you like online with the colours you already have? That might be enough to kill the lemming, or to confirm that you don't really want the palette after all but just like the way it looks.

  If after all that, you decide that you do want it, then you'll know that you're not just responding to 'new, shiny' hype but will actually use it.


----------



## Sheen1285 (Mar 28, 2014)

missmeghan said:


> April 3rd!!


Thanks ! I can grab it when I go now.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 28, 2014)

Woke up to my palette at my door! Yes! It's gorgeous and I'm so glad I got it. My favorite shades are the yellow and green. I see Sephora now has the new liners. I'm going to get some things when the VIB sale starts now.   You already know what the palette looks like, but whatever. :lol:


----------



## shellygrrl (Mar 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Ornery woman I swear! LOL  I just honestly don't use the bold/brights I already have enough to justify a whole palette of them... I think. AHHHHHHH! It is a gorgeous one!


  Joining Audrey in the anti-enabling chorus of: SKIP! oke:  Seriously, if you know you're not going to use it, and you know you don't use what brights you have now, save your money. :nods:


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 28, 2014)

But if you do like brights and you're interested in brights, whether it's a little or a lot...get the palette.   So now out of the trillions of UD palettes, I officially love 3 (this one, Naked 1 and Naked 3). I hope I dig the rest in the future. I get excited over palettes that are actually worth a damn.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 28, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> http://youtu.be/LUNQIrpWT4Y


  oh wait, now I can do that...   what eyeliner is that...    is this on sephora yet?   *pulling out card*


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 28, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> oh wait, now I can do that...   what eyeliner is that...    is this on sephora yet?   *pulling out card*


  :lol: That's Chaos eyeliner and Sephora has it!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 28, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> That's Chaos eyeliner and Sephora has it!


  And so do I Mwahahahahahaaaa. I bought it when It came out because I missed out on the Vice palette. The only color I wanted in that thing was Chaos. I'm getting the Electric palette because its in there too.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 28, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> And so do I Mwahahahahahaaaa. I bought it when It came out because I missed out on the Vice palette. The only color I wanted in that thing was Chaos. I'm getting the Electric palette because its in there too.


  Chaos was the only shadow I wanted in that Vice palette and that's why I had to ultimately skip it. So glad to have it now. It's amazing and I don't even love blue eyeshadow like that.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 28, 2014)

Here's another review I found and it's on darker skin.  http://youtu.be/w-Qohzrkid8  Gotta say I found some of the yapping annoying, but I'm linking to show it on darker skin, but also there was a point raised that is new to me. Urban Decay doesn't send products to darker skinned women. Not to derail this thread, but it's a revelation to me. Maybe someone can find an outlier, but for every review I have ever searched for with their cosmetics, I've never seen a dark skinned reviewer who received a product as opposed to having to buy it with their own money. UD needs to change that.   I'm experienced enough w/ makeup that I can see something on any skin tone and know if it's something I'll like, but a lot of people still need to see it on someone who looks like them. It's just smart business. I hope they realize that soon.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 28, 2014)

Thefancyface Tina used the palette AND the new gel liner in her lastest tutorial. I'm doomed I'm going to end up with the gel liner.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 28, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Ok, I'm going to offer some anti-enabling low-buy reality.
> 
> You don't use the bold and brights you already have, but want to get this because the shades look so pretty together in the palette? That tends to result in yet another item sitting unused in a stash you're trying to limit.
> 
> ...


  Chaos is the one shade that's majorly drawing me in! And that green! My GAWD! I wish some of these shades could be purchased separately, but if they were, they'd be almost $20 a piece with UD's pricing... so that's the biggest lure of this palette for me! Even if I only get use out of half the shades, it's still not a bad price for the whole palette!
  Thanks for those lovely (and TEMPTING) swatches!


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 28, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I do use my bolds and brights... just maybe not enough to justify a whole palette... But this one does have some shades I like that I don't already have. Obviously bright/bold eye looks aren't an everyday kind of thing for most people, so I would think this would be an "occasional looks" palette for most everyone who gets it. I still haven't purchased it. It's in my Sephora cart. Before the sale starts, I plan to go through my bright/bold shadows and see which ones get love and how many of these shades I think I'd actually use enough to justify. I DO do stage performance, so depending on the gigs I get or my show lineup, I could actually get some decent use out of this palette even if it's just for work. I promise not to buy it if I can't justify it after looking through my palettes!! Promise!


  I'm having the same back-and-forth thoughts about this.  I LOVE brights, but I already have a lot of them.  So I think "I don't need these".  But then I think "but this is a good value, and I have my 15% off Sephora code."  The actual palette is so pretty, too.  Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> I do use my bolds and brights... just maybe not enough to justify a whole palette... But this one does have some shades I like that I don't already have. Obviously bright/bold eye looks aren't an everyday kind of thing for most people, so I would think this would be an "occasional looks" palette for most everyone who gets it. I still haven't purchased it. It's in my Sephora cart. Before the sale starts, I plan to go through my bright/bold shadows and see which ones get love and how many of these shades I think I'd actually use enough to justify. *I DO do stage performance, so depending on the gigs I get or my show lineup, I could actually get some decent use out of this palette even if it's just for work. *I promise not to buy it if I can't justify it after looking through my palettes!! Promise! Thanks for the help doll!
> 
> I'm sure I would use it... just debating if I would use it _*enough*_. I'm still not 100% sure, but considering. I appreciate my "low-buy sister" support!! Thanks hun!!
> 
> ...


  Oh, there's no question that it would be a fabulous palette for stage work. And if you'll use it, then get it and enjoy!

  I was almost tempted to get the palette for my 12 year-old; she's a competitive figure skater and the lights really wash them out just as stage lights do. Their makeup has to be more theatrical in nature. The only issue is, quite honestly, that I'm not sure my own skills are up to pressed pigments. I'm very comfortable working with/blending more neutral colours (and the old bolder one), but I don't want to get this if it's beyond my skills and she just looks ridiculous.

  Also, I don't want her playing with this! I let her wear a very small amount of makeup for special occasions (she wore a pink Baby Lips and 'Let's Skate' paintpot with a little Miss Piggy Pink blended into the crease and corner - applied by me - to a recent dressy banquet). Not wanting my pre-teen (or even teen which will be here in a nano-second) to go after the 'almost whorish' look though.


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 29, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Oh, there's no question that it would be a fabulous palette for stage work. And if you'll use it, then get it and enjoy!
> 
> I was almost tempted to get the palette for my 12 year-old; she's a competitive figure skater and the lights really wash them out just as stage lights do. Their makeup has to be more theatrical in nature. The only issue is, quite honestly, that I'm not sure my own skills are up to pressed pigments. I'm very comfortable working with/blending more neutral colours (and the old bolder one), but I don't want to get this if it's beyond my skills and she just looks ridiculous.
> 
> Also, I don't want her playing with this! I let her wear a very small amount of makeup for special occasions (she wore a pink Baby Lips and 'Let's Skate' paintpot with a little Miss Piggy Pink blended into the crease and corner - applied by me - to a recent dressy banquet). Not wanting my pre-teen (or even teen which will be here in a nano-second) to go after the 'almost whorish' look though.


  HeeHee to "almost whorish look!"
  I've done some pretty good research on this palette and although they are called pigments, I think that's mostly due to the fact that they didn't want to market this palette as a straight up eyeshadow palette (like the Naked Palettes). Possibly due to the fact that the FDA hasn't approved some of the shades for the eye area. So don't be scared off by the fact that they aren't being called eyeshadows! From what I see, they blend and perform nicely. Just a little would go a LONGGGGG way, so I expect this palette would get a lot of longevity! Making it an even greater value. So, it might be just the "pop of color" palette you've been looking for for your daughter's figure skating! And some of the "unapproved" pigments have been used as a blush and they were just BEAUTIFUL on the cheeks! So it's kind of an all-purpose color palette for the face! 
  Trust me, I have brights I don't wear as much as I would... except some are very poor performers. I'm actually thinking about the eyeshadows I could purge before I pull the trigger on this palette. If this could replace poor performing shades, I could end up getting lots of use out of this! But I will STILL wait until I do all the proper research before buying. Want to look at some Inglot swatches too and see if I could dupe my fav shades from this for less.... But I have to be honest, this palette looks wonderful for what it is!


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 29, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I'm having the same back-and-forth thoughts about this. I LOVE brights, but I already have a lot of them. So I think "I don't need these". But then I think "but this is a good value, and I have my 15% off Sephora code." The actual palette is so pretty, too. Decisions, decisions...


  I'm still struggling too... I'm just afraid that the sephora sale will help me make up my mind! It has a funny way of doing that! LOL


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 29, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> HeeHee to "almost whorish look!"
> I've done some pretty good research on this palette and although they are called pigments, I think that's mostly due to the fact that they didn't want to market this palette as a straight up eyeshadow palette (like the Naked Palettes). Possibly due to the fact that the FDA hasn't approved some of the shades for the eye area. So don't be scared off by the fact that they aren't being called eyeshadows! From what I see, they blend and perform nicely. Just a little would go a LONGGGGG way, so I expect this palette would get a lot of longevity! Making it an even greater value. So, it might be just the "pop of color" palette you've been looking for for your daughter's figure skating! And some of the "unapproved" pigments have been used as a blush and they were just BEAUTIFUL on the cheeks! So it's kind of an all-purpose color palette for the face!
> Trust me, I have brights I don't wear as much as I would... except some are very poor performers. I'm actually thinking about the eyeshadows I could purge before I pull the trigger on this palette. If this could replace poor performing shades, I could end up getting lots of use out of this! But I will STILL wait until I do all the proper research before buying. Want to look at some Inglot swatches too and see if I could dupe my fav shades from this for less.... But I have to be honest, this palette looks wonderful for what it is!


  I think the palette is great value for what it is, assuming that the buyer will actually use it. I'd never use these colours for me (I've gotten rid of shades like Lime and Electric Eel because I find them too bold, and they're tame compared to this) but a couple of Inglot brights might be better for her. I already have the shades for this year's dress (A Chorus Line); she's adding a second program next year so I'll wait to see what colour the dress is (she wants to use 'Swan Lake' and be the dark swan, so it might be black).

  The good news is that this is permanent, so I can always get it in the fall at 20% off if I change my mind.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 30, 2014)

Well, I went to the store's event today and pushed a bit until they brought me a palette from the back.  "I'm sorry, it's not available yet."  "It is online and you have them in the back. If I can order one you should be able to sell me one. I will need to swatch the tester though."  "We don't have a tester yet."  I say nothing else, just smile and maintain eye contact. Pause.  "Let me see what I can do."  Not sure what they were saving them for, but I got the first one. It's gorgeous; while the looks we've seen have shown the colours at full strength, they can absolutely be sheered out and made wearable, and I'm no spring chicken.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 30, 2014)

Well. Although I love brights and because I promised i would show how I have been mixing it with lighter colors Imma post a pic of a lil mix I made with the pink from this palette and some moth pressed pigment.  What I like about these is the ease to blend and pigment everything.  I do have other brights but that are harder to maneuver 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Yes I could've done this w other pink shadows I have but since I was working w moth i wanted to work w pressed pigments only.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 30, 2014)

And that's phlox garden as a liner.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 30, 2014)

Sephora annoys me with not pushing product out as soon as they get it. I'm not trying to sound like some annoying customer, but if you're running a business, get your product out there for people to buy. Especially when there's a sale happening. I've worked in retail, in a store much bigger than Sephora and you have to stay on top of that kind of thing. Several times I've gone to the store b/c they were supposed to have something in stock and it wasn't out. Then when you ask them about it they come off like_ how dare you ask about it_. One time I made them go get what I wanted. Sometimes, you can't be so delicate about it and that's crazy b/c in the end, I'm doing you a favor by giving you my money. That's one of the main reasons why I didn't bother going to Sephora this morning to see if they had new products that are online.


----------



## thefbomb (Mar 30, 2014)

The palette is so gorg buy I don't wear eyeshadow often, I'm so torn


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> Sephora annoys me with not pushing product out as soon as they get it. I'm not trying to sound like some annoying customer, but if you're running a business, get your product out there for people to buy. Especially when there's a sale happening. I've worked in retail, in a store much bigger than Sephora and you have to stay on top of that kind of thing. Several times I've gone to the store b/c they were supposed to have something in stock and it wasn't out. Then when you ask them about it they come off like_ how dare you ask about it_. One time I made them go get what I wanted. Sometimes, you can't be so delicate about it and that's crazy b/c in the end, I'm doing you a favor by giving you my money. That's one of the main reasons why I didn't bother going to Sephora this morning to see if they had new products that are online.


  They didn't put them out after giving me mine, either. They opened one and let me swatch it, and handed me one when I confirmed I wanted it. I puttered around the store for an hour or so, and there were none out when I left.

  I wonder if the intention is for the stores to put them out after the sale? But if so, why launch it online?


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 30, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> They didn't put them out after giving me mine, either. They opened one and let me swatch it, and handed me one when I confirmed I wanted it. I puttered around the store for an hour or so, and there were none out when I left.  I wonder if the intention is for the stores to put them out after the sale? But if so, why launch it online?


  They probably have an agreed launch date with UD... Which UD could easily confirm with Sephora online. But in store would be harder for UD to confirm. So perhaps Sephora has instructed a hold on some anticipated items and restocks for their stores until after the sale to maximize their profits. It certainly does seem shady!!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 30, 2014)

If you ask the girls they let you buy them.  I went to sephora just now to let her use my rouge discount and she was able to get it from the back storage.    I was good and only got my mosturiZer which I need cause it wi run out this week and a clarisonic brush


----------



## PixieDancer (Mar 30, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> If you ask the girls they let you buy them.  I went to sephora just now to let her use my rouge discount and she was able to get it from the back storage.    I was good and only got my mosturiZer which I need cause it wi run out this week and a clarisonic brush


  See... That's shady! They don't want it getting back to UD that people are being told they can't purchase. But not displaying them is bull. Especially since they definitely had to prepare for the sale engagement anyways! Shady Sephora!


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 30, 2014)

Mad shady specially cause they have that percent off now they don't really want it known they have the palettes there already


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

I bought the Perversion gel liner, some more lumis and givenchy ls..


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Mar 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


>


  I have to get my hands on this ASAP!!!


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 30, 2014)

I wonder if it's a store by store policy on when the palette gets put out. The store I went to this morning had them out front and center and all of the associates were gushing about it. Anyway....  I had NO intention of buying this but I did! The pink and orange colors can be used as blushes. The other colors can definitely be sheeted out. I have soo many neutral colors I need to branch out. Thought this would be a 'fun' palette for Spring and Summer. One of the MA's said you can also apply the pigment to the lips with gloss or balm; I haven't seen anyone use it this way though.


----------



## prettygirl8 (Mar 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


>


  I keep going back and forth about this palette. I love it but I probably won't wear it often because of my conservative workplace.


----------



## breatheonbeat (Mar 30, 2014)

prettygirl8 said:


> I keep going back and forth about this palette. I love it but I probably won't wear it often because of my conservative workplace.


  same here- plus i feel like i want it just because i want all of the ud palettes.
  i don't think i would EVER wear it. i barely wear a lot of the shades in vice 2!


----------



## prettygirl8 (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote:  Originally Posted by *breatheonbeat* 

 
  same here- plus i feel like i want it just because i want all of the ud palettes.
  i don't think i would EVER wear it. i barely wear a lot of the shades in vice 2!


  Same here. My vice 2 palette is collecting dust.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 30, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> I had NO intention of buying this but I did! The pink and orange colors can be used as blushes. The other colors can definitely be sheeted out. I have soo many neutral colors I need to branch out. Thought this would be a 'fun' palette for Spring and Summer. One of the MA's said you can also apply the pigment to the lips with gloss or balm; I haven't seen anyone use it this way though.


  Store by store makes sense to me. Rather than planned deceit, I'm more inclined to believe it's poor communication/unconscious incompetence - they don't know when they're supposed to go out!

  Either way, I told everyone hovering around UD display that they had Electric so I know they sold a few.

  I've used Savage to enhance gloss - not only does it look fabulous (over a Tendertone), but the colour is so vibrant that even a small amount leaves a small stain on the lips. 

  Electric for the WIN!


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

I don't have the Electric palette.. nor will I ever buy it.

  I do however have a whole set of pure pigments which are pressed as well as the loose pigments from various labs -- I sometimes use them as lipsticks (matte), over a lustre to set it and mattify it, or as a blush with more oomph for evening.

  enjoy your products ladies!


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 30, 2014)

HerGreyness said:


> I don't have the Electric palette.. nor will I ever buy it.
> 
> I do however have a whole set of pure pigments which are pressed as well as the loose pigments from various labs -- I sometimes use them as lipsticks (matte), over a lustre to set it and mattify it, or as a blush with more oomph for evening.
> 
> enjoy your products ladies!


  I don't have any pigments, so being able to play this way is new for me. I have no interest in acquiring any more, but having a single bold (inexpensive really) palette is fun.


----------



## Prettypackages (Mar 30, 2014)

You can wear these on the lips?  

HOw about I'm a vib and haven't gotten my discount?


----------



## User38 (Mar 30, 2014)

sure you can wear pigments on lips.. eyeshadow on lips too.

  Talk to Sephora CS.. dunno.


----------



## Yazmin (Mar 30, 2014)

My Sephora had these out today. Someone was even walking around with the palette during the event, enticing people to swatch it.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 30, 2014)

I used to hoard Mac pigments and rarely ever used them. Just not practical for me. Having them pressed is much better (and I don't have the ability or patience to do that myself). Now if Urban would be nice enough to come up with a more neutral version..


----------



## DarylandCarole (Mar 30, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I have to get my hands on this ASAP!!!


  I caved and ordered the Electric palette with my 15% off.  I tried to talk myself out of it by telling myself I had enough brights, but I love bright colors!  Now I have to restrict myself when it comes to Playland.  I have tons of lipstick so I really shouldn't buy much anyhow.


----------



## prettygirl8 (Mar 30, 2014)

shontay07108 said:


> I used to hoard Mac pigments and rarely ever used them. Just not practical for me. Having them pressed is much better (and I don't have the ability or patience to do that myself).* Now if Urban would be nice enough to come up with a more neutral version*..


  I would buy that in a heartbeat!


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 31, 2014)

This palette is amazing! Used it today. I did a look similar to one that I posted way back. I used the silver, the blue (chaos), the purple and the pink. I also used the pink on my cheeks and I absolutely love it. I'm one of those finicky people and I don't dig the idea of using a shadow as a blush, but I think that might be one of the shades that's not meant for the eyes anyway. It's so pigmented and I had to be really careful (and still ended up blending it out a lot). I was going to use the greens instead, but I decided the other colors looked better with what I had on.  I can't wait to use the orange as a blush. This palette is the most exciting beauty purchase I've made in awhile.


----------



## MaryJane (Mar 31, 2014)

I used the orange shade today as a blush. Beware, a little goes a long, long way. I was surprised at how nice it looked sheered out.   Has anyone tried the eyeshadows that aren't meant for the eye area on the eye area? Curious to see if anyone had a reaction. That purple shade would make a great liner.


----------



## mosha010 (Mar 31, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> I used the orange shade today as a blush. Beware, a little goes a long, long way. I was surprised at how nice it looked sheered out.   Has anyone tried the eyeshadows that aren't meant for the eye area on the eye area? Curious to see if anyone had a reaction. That purple shade would make a great liner.


   I tried. Some staining. Nothing a good eye makeup remover didn't get out.


----------



## Audrey C (Mar 31, 2014)

I wore the purple shade as a liner yesterday. No staining and no reaction.


----------



## shontay07108 (Mar 31, 2014)

I wore the purple. No reaction.


----------



## Uptownbackinit (Apr 1, 2014)

Hmmm Do I need this or not. I don't have very many pigments loose or pressed,  But the bright colors are a bit out of my playground.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 1, 2014)

Uptownbackinit said:


> Hmmm Do I need this or not. I don't have very many pigments loose or pressed,  But the bright colors are a bit out of my playground.


  If you want to try bright colors, it is a good price for what you get.  But if you're not going to wear bright colors, don't get it just because it's pressed pigments.  It's just like eye shadow.  Personally I think pigments are just a way to have bright colors for the eyes that otherwise wouldn't be allowed by the FDA.


----------



## Audrey C (Apr 1, 2014)

burghchick said:


> If you want to try bright colors, it is a good price for what you get. But if you're not going to wear bright colors, don't get it just because it's pressed pigments. It's just like eye shadow. *Personally I think pigments are just a way to have bright colors for the eyes that otherwise wouldn't be allowed by the FDA.*


  Are there different rules for pigments than eyeshadows?


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 1, 2014)

Audrey C said:


> Are there different rules for pigments than eyeshadows?


  I'm not sure about the FDA rules.  I asked a MAC SA many years ago why there weren't red eyeshadows because I wanted one.  She told me that some people are allergic to something in red dye/coloring.  At that time there weren't loose pigments for sale.  MAC had a red paint, the old ones in the paint tubes.  I bought that and have used it on my eyes with no problems.  Now there are red pigments, but they aren't marketed as eye shadow I notice.  And they come with a paper disclaimer that says they're not for use in the eye area.  They also say blues, greens, purples, etc aren't for use in the lip area.  The same warning comes with the chroma graphic pencils.  My guess is that's how they protect themselves from law suits and probably the FDA.    I've never had a reaction with any color pigment, so I'm planning to use all of these on my eyes!


----------



## MaryJane (Apr 3, 2014)

I decided return this. I think it's a great palette but I realized when going through my stash that I have both Vice palettes with enough bright colors for me.


----------



## NATlar (Apr 3, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> I decided return this. I think it's a great palette but I realized when going through my stash that I have both Vice palettes with enough bright colors for me.


  I'm returning mine tomorrow, same reason as you I have both Vice Palettes plus plenty of bright colours from my Sleek Palettes!


----------



## KiKi Kontour (Apr 3, 2014)

MaryJane said:


> I decided return this. I think it's a great palette but I realized when going through my stash that I have both Vice palettes with enough bright colors for me.


  did u already use it? i would've bought it from u


----------



## prettygirl8 (Apr 4, 2014)

I brought this palette but idk if I'm keeping it. I love this palette, but several shadows stain my eyelids pretty bad. I use a primer and NYX's milk shadow pencil. I removed my makeup last night around 9pm and my eyelids were still orange and pink at 3pm today.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 4, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ3ZVh9t3U8#t=132

  Loved this  review


----------



## Spectacular (Apr 4, 2014)

Woah, I just received this item today from the VIB sale at Sephora and was confused because I had two bold pink shades right next to each other. Swatched them, same color. 

  Looking at the swatches from you ladies and the back of the box I just realized they gave me two Savages and no Fringe, lol. Just my luck. I'm going to call Sephora about it, but just thought that was funny.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 5, 2014)

Let me just say giving up makeup  has been  harder than expected. I have been stalking a listing for this palette and  have been to the page  3 times but keep exiting out.  I have about 20 dollars in ebay bucks that I can put towards it and that will bring the price down to 28.95. I'm trying  hard to be focused. I've slipped up with sugar a little but I really want to do this. Words of encouragement would be appreciated because I literally want to just order it and tell the girl mail it to me when Lent is over.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 6, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> Let me just say giving up makeup  has been  harder than expected. I have been stalking a listing for this palette and  have been to the page  3 times but keep exiting out.  I have about 20 dollars in ebay bucks that I can put towards it and that will bring the price down to 28.95. I'm trying  hard to be focused. I've slipped up with sugar a little but I really want to do this. Words of encouragement would be appreciated because I literally want to just order it and tell the girl mail it to me when Lent is over.


  You gave up make-up for Lent?  That would be harder than candy!  But this palette is perm, so you can get it anytime.  You could reward yourself with it when Lent ends.  It's not too much longer.  Hang in there!  Think of the money that you're saving.  Do you have any bright shadows from MAC?  I tried this Chartruese next to my MAC ones (Bitter, Sour Lemon and another) and they're almost the same.  I probably should have skipped this


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 6, 2014)

Spectacular said:


> Woah, I just received this item today from the VIB sale at Sephora and was confused because I had two bold pink shades right next to each other. Swatched them, same color.   Looking at the swatches from you ladies and the back of the box I just realized they gave me two Savages and no Fringe, lol. Just my luck. I'm going to call Sephora about it, but just thought that was funny.


  Wow!  I've never had that happen with a palette.  Guess there was a problem on the assembly line!


----------



## mmcmakeup (Apr 8, 2014)

I finally played with my palette. If you love color I definitely recommend it. The only con is that there was a lot of fallout


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 8, 2014)

burghchick said:


> You gave up make-up for Lent? That would be harder than candy! But this palette is perm, so you can get it anytime. You could reward yourself with it when Lent ends. It's not too much longer. Hang in there! Think of the money that you're saving. Do you have any bright shadows from MAC? I tried this Chartruese next to my MAC ones (Bitter, Sour Lemon and another) and they're almost the same. I probably should have skipped this


  All my eyeshadows are UD. But I don't have any brights in any palettes that I have. I did  just recently  turn 29 so I when I got asked what I wanted the palette is one thing I asked for.I'm  excited to get it but the waiting is killing me. lmao


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Apr 8, 2014)

fur4elise said:


> LOL! *I don't see that as a relevant factor*. Sleek ships to the US as does several other Euro companies.  As an example: [COLOR=800080]*Canada has some of the best OTC medications banned/unapproved in the US.*[/COLOR] That does not mean those products are bad or ineffective. Sometimes the FDA goes overboard with its limitations...just sayin...I'll get off my soap box   Back to the palettes... I bought several Sleek Palettes (in fact probably all that were available at that time) on a trip to Ireland a few years ago,The Acid palette has been available for at least that long. However, [COLOR=800080]*on their packaging there are no warning about use in the eye area. *[/COLOR]So I never gave it a thought. [COLOR=800080]*UD*[/COLOR] tends to be pretty [COLOR=800080]*spot on with the fact they offer vegan/cruelty free products*[/COLOR], so I take their warning to heart.


  You are absolutely right.  I have a good deal of patients that travel overseas for treatment of certain illnesses.  Some have died waiting for the FDA to approve certain meds.  Back to makeup! Should I get these even if I have all of sugarpill's palettes ?


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZ3ZVh9t3U8#t=132
> 
> Loved this  review


  she makes me want to get it.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 9, 2014)

burghchick said:


> I caved and ordered the Electric palette with my 15% off. I tried to talk myself out of it by telling myself I had enough brights, but I love bright colors! Now I have to restrict myself when it comes to Playland. I have tons of lipstick so I really shouldn't buy much anyhow.


  I'm going to try not to buy too much from playland. I received my palette yesterday and the colors are crazy pigmented. Can't wait to use it when I go to imats.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 9, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> I'm going to try not to buy too much from playland. I received my palette yesterday and the colors are crazy pigmented. *Can't wait to use it when I go to imats.*


  Pics or it never happened! lol


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 9, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Pics or it never happened! lol


  lol I know right lol. I'll post pics.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 9, 2014)

My cousin's wife messaged me to let me know she bought the palette and I should have it delivered soon.


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 9, 2014)

Lipstickwh0re said:


> My cousin's wife messaged me to let me know she bought the palette and I should have it delivered soon.


  You owe that girl some brownies


----------



## ladymeag (Apr 9, 2014)

I got Electric last week. I'm going to do swatches tonight and put up a full review post tomorrow but my quick take:

  Not as easy to blend as Sugarpill shadows. 
  The colors are more unique than they look in the pan. 
  Still don't like the palette design but the mirror at least stays where you put it. 

  Sorry for the glasses-on photos - it's been a weird week and I've been rushed every time I step out of the house. 




  (I used: Revolt on the lid over an Inglot Gel liner (silver) used as a base, Jilted as the crease-to-brow transition color, Urban in the crease, Fringe on the outer V, Freak on the inner corner.)


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Apr 9, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> You owe that girl some brownies


  It's supposed to be my birthday present! I'm excited.


----------



## valkolak (Apr 9, 2014)

Mine is coming to me on Friday.  After seeing the look that Phyrra did with it I am super stoked!  Although I'm a little worried about going blind when using the non-approved colors around the eye area.  But according to UD, they're approved in other places of the world, right?  So I guess it won't be such a risk.


----------



## PrettyGirlDoc (Apr 9, 2014)

I went to sephora and picked mine up today!  I used my VIB Rouge 15% off.  Winning!


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 10, 2014)

I have the majority of the UD palettes. This is my favorite. I've been using this one almost on the daily. And I just ordered some UD eye pencils


----------



## ladymeag (Apr 10, 2014)

valkolak said:


> Mine is coming to me on Friday.  After seeing the look that Phyrra did with it I am super stoked!  Although I'm a little worried about going blind when using the non-approved colors around the eye area.  But according to UD, they're approved in other places of the world, right?  So I guess it won't be such a risk.


  The risk is skin irritation or an allergic reaction. Some folks do react poorly to the red dyes - but I think it should be like a food allergy: something they have to disclose being in the product but those without allergies shouldn't be banned from purchasing the product. If you're super worried about it, you can do a skin-patch test - just be sure to do the test twice, as you don't react to something you've never been exposed to before it's the second exposure that brings the allergic reaction.


----------



## valkolak (Apr 10, 2014)

ladymeag said:


> The risk is skin irritation or an allergic reaction. Some folks do react poorly to the red dyes - but I think it should be like a food allergy: something they have to disclose being in the product but those without allergies shouldn't be banned from purchasing the product. If you're super worried about it, you can do a skin-patch test - just be sure to do the test twice, as you don't react to something you've never been exposed to before it's the second exposure that brings the allergic reaction.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## valkolak (Apr 10, 2014)

My delivery was a day early!  It's so much more beautiful in person than I thought it would be.  I like just popping it open to look at it.  All that bright color makes me feel cheerful.


----------



## FrizzyKab (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok. So...I was NOT planning on getting this palette. I'm a neutral eyeshadow gal. But when I went to sephora and actually saw it in person, I HAD to have it. I've played around with it and it's so much easier to work with than I anticipated. I'm surprising the hell out of myself (I am not as gifted with eye makeup as some of you ladies on here!) and haven't ended up looking like Mimi from Drew Carey. So far, I've only worn these colors at home, lol. But it's okay because it's such a dope palette that I'm glad I got it. I'll work myself up to leaving the house with it soon.


----------



## bennsgirl (Apr 11, 2014)

I am so out of the loop anyway is this palette worth buying???


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 11, 2014)

after imats lol



  I used zestful from mac in the inner eye then Freak, Fringe,gonzo,chaos,urban and jilted


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 12, 2014)

bennsgirl said:


> I am so out of the loop anyway is this palette worth buying???


  I think it is, esp if you don't have a lot of brights.  I'm a big MAC girl, but I noticed that the shadows in this lasted longer than my MAC brights.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 12, 2014)

FrizzyKab said:


> Ok. So...I was NOT planning on getting this palette. I'm a neutral eyeshadow gal. But when I went to sephora and actually saw it in person, I HAD to have it. I've played around with it and it's so much easier to work with than I anticipated. I'm surprising the hell out of myself (I am not as gifted with eye makeup as some of you ladies on here!) and haven't ended up looking like Mimi from Drew Carey. So far, I've only worn these colors at home, lol. But it's okay because it's such a dope palette that I'm glad I got it. I'll work myself up to leaving the house with it soon.





FrizzyKab said:


> Ok. So...I was NOT planning on getting this palette. I'm a neutral eyeshadow gal. But when I went to sephora and actually saw it in person, I HAD to have it. I've played around with it and it's so much easier to work with than I anticipated. I'm surprising the hell out of myself (I am not as gifted with eye makeup as some of you ladies on here!) and haven't ended up looking like Mimi from Drew Carey. So far, I've only worn these colors at home, lol. But it's okay because it's such a dope palette that I'm glad I got it. I'll work myself up to leaving the house with it soon.


  You need to go out with that on your eyes, because it looks great!  





Lipstickdiva420 said:


> after imats lol
> 
> I used zestful from mac in the inner eye then Freak, Fringe,gonzo,chaos,urban and jilted


  So beautiful!  You've inspired me.


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 12, 2014)

Lipstickdiva420 said:


> after imats lol
> 
> I used zestful from mac in the inner eye then Freak, Fringe,gonzo,chaos,urban and jilted


  SWOON! I love this look! I'm gonna have to try it


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2014)

I was doing an eye look yesterday and realized I do need some brighter colors.  but I don't like that some of these are glittery and really only want the green.  Is there a lot of fallout with this palette?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> I was doing an eye look yesterday and realized I do need some brighter colors.  but I don't like that some of these are glittery and really only want the green.  Is there a lot of fallout with this palette?


  Not a tremendous amount of fallout. What green are you looking for? Maybe someone can suggest a dupe if that is the ONLY color you would use in this palette.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> Not a tremendous amount of fallout. What green are you looking for? Maybe someone can suggest a dupe if that is the ONLY color you would use in this palette.


  LOL at only. I guess I should say it's the one I'm not afraid of.  afraid is still to strong of a word... but you get my drift.  It's freak.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL at only. I guess I should say it's the one I'm not afraid of.  afraid is still to strong of a word... but you get my drift.  It's freak.


  I can't think of a dupe. I was hoping you would say Thrash. lol


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 12, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> I can't think of a dupe. I was hoping you would say Thrash. lol


  LOL, what do you have for that one?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 12, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> LOL, what do you have for that one?


  MAC Chartreuse pigment
  MAC Rated R
  MAC Sour Lemon
  MAC Bitter
  NARS Rated R duo ( the green side)


----------



## FrizzyKab (Apr 13, 2014)

Thanks [@]burghchick[/@]


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Spoiler! Enabling post.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Excuse dork face lol.   Not the best but I'm still amazed how pigmented and easy to use these are. Even for pigment newbies like mahself ...


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 13, 2014)

DILLIGAF said:


> MAC Chartreuse pigment
> MAC Rated R
> MAC Sour Lemon
> MAC Bitter
> NARS Rated R duo ( the green side)


  Thanks!


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 13, 2014)

I only get fallout with the silver shade. Other than that, the palette is amazing to me. I've reached for it so much. I've been checking youtube daily to see what people are doing with it. If you want something close to the green maybe you can check out MUFE's #171.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 13, 2014)

Prettypackages said:


> Thanks!


  I compared it with several of mine and it's very very slightly darker.  It did last longer, though.  I'll upload some pics of it beside my MAC ones.  They're on my regular camera, so I have to switch computers.


----------



## Lipstickdiva420 (Apr 13, 2014)

mosha010 said:


> Excuse dork face lol. Not the best but I'm still amazed how pigmented and easy to use these are. Even for pigment newbies like mahself ...


  Nice eye look


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 13, 2014)

Yours was amazing today @lipstickdiva420 u have to post pics.


----------



## sullenxriot182 (Apr 13, 2014)

They are supposed to be releasing all the shades from the palette in single form right? So that's a plus for people who want only one or two colors


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (Apr 15, 2014)

sullenxriot182 said:


> They are supposed to be releasing all the shades from the palette in single form right? So that's a plus for people who want only one or two colors


  That would be great if they do release them individually, but I have a suspicion that they will be priced higher than the other singles since UD is marketing them a little different.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 15, 2014)

makes sense!


----------



## Katie Marone (Apr 17, 2014)

i can't get enough of the palette and LOVE how there is a WHOLE thread dedicated to it. 
  i'm curious what are some blushes everyone likes to pair these shadows with.


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 17, 2014)

Katie Marone said:


> i can't get enough of the palette and LOVE how there is a WHOLE thread dedicated to it.
> i'm curious what are some blushes everyone likes to pair these shadows with.


  These are actually pigments... so the super cool thing is... you can use these as blushes too! They are super pretty on the cheeks! Maybe try that!


----------



## Katie Marone (Apr 17, 2014)

I can't get enough of this palette and I love how there is a whole thread for a palette lol 


PixieDancer said:


> These are actually pigments... so the super cool thing is... you can use these as blushes too! They are super pretty on the cheeks! Maybe try that!


  oh i know lol i feel if i wear both savage and jilted on my eyes *and* my cheeks would but a _little_ too much though


----------



## PixieDancer (Apr 17, 2014)

Katie Marone said:


> I can't get enough of this palette and I love how there is a whole thread for a palette lol
> oh i know lol i feel if i wear both savage and jilted on my eyes *and* my cheeks would but a _little_ too much though


  Yeah, it would be ELECTRIC! HeeHee I just wanted to let you know they make nice blushes... because I didn't even think of that at first myself!

  I don't shy away from color on my cheeks with bright eyeshadows... I just make sure it's VERY sheer so it looks more like a healthy glow than a bold cheek. If that makes sense. But obviously a nice glowy neutral blush is a safe partner to any bright eye look. Some examples: MAC The Perfect Cheek, Tarte Exposed, or Nars Madly.

  I think a nice soft pink blush would pair nicely with most of these palette shades as well. 

  If that helps...


----------



## Jill1228 (Apr 18, 2014)

Katie Marone said:


> i can't get enough of the palette and LOVE how there is a WHOLE thread dedicated to it.  i'm curious what are some blushes everyone likes to pair these shadows with.


 I like NARS blushes. I use Taos, Outlaw or Orgasm


----------



## prettygirl8 (Apr 18, 2014)

Jill1228 said:


> Katie Marone said:
> 
> 
> > i'm curious what are some blushes everyone likes to pair these shadows with.
> ...


  I use Nars too. I use Lovejoy (my HG) and it doesn't look overpowering.


----------



## DarylandCarole (Apr 18, 2014)

Katie Marone said:


> i can't get enough of the palette and LOVE how there is a WHOLE thread dedicated to it.  i'm curious what are some blushes everyone likes to pair these shadows with.


  I agree with @PixieDancer, I use a sheer brush.  I have Nars Orgasm in the multiple stick, which goes on very sheer for me.  I have a few sheer pinks from MAC but I'd have to look up the names.


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sometimes I use the shadows as blushes. The orange and pink are great as a blush. If I use the blues I use Gina by Nars which is a peach. Just use a light hand because if you're using anything from the palette that's where all the attention needs to be (in my opinion).


----------



## LoriL (Apr 28, 2014)

After having a love affair with my UD Naked3 palette, I decided to make the jump to this one.  I've had it for a few weeks now and love doing a colorful smoky look with them.  I hadn't thought of using them as blushers, but will have to try that now!


----------



## RedLadi (Apr 29, 2014)

First time using my electric palette


----------



## RedLadi (Apr 29, 2014)

Slow burn has my heart


----------



## RedLadi (Apr 29, 2014)

Chaos is a gorgeous matte vivid blue


----------



## Genn (May 5, 2014)

Did you guys see the tease on FB......"think skinny dipping"     looks like another palette


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 5, 2014)

Genn said:


> Did you guys see the tease on FB......"think skinny dipping"     looks like another palette


  Yep, we were talking about it in another UD thread and it seems to be a body beauty balm. http://www.specktra.net/t/188287/think-skinny-dipping


----------



## Rinstar (May 17, 2014)

Finally got Electric today! BF talked me into it and I'm glad he did!


----------



## iLoveBees (May 21, 2014)

RedLadi said:


> Slow burn has my heart





RedLadi said:


> Chaos is a gorgeous matte vivid blue


  Wow! I really like the looks you did.


----------



## LoriL (May 21, 2014)

Used my UD electric palette today.  I love the color saturation, just wish I used the palette more!


----------



## Dominique33 (May 21, 2014)

LoriL said:


> Used my UD electric palette today. I love the color saturation, just wish I used the palette more!


Very pretty makeup


----------



## jlampley (Jun 2, 2014)

I am so loving this palette! The colors can be worn without looking clownish. Well worth the money!


----------



## Audrey C (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm surprised by how much I like and use the palette. It's a fun summer pop of colour. I really sheer the colours out and use them a lot more sparingly than many of you do, but it's wearable even for us late 40 somethings.


----------



## PixieSprinkles (Jun 22, 2014)

My husband bought this as a surprise for me when he got my Naked 3 palette. I loved the colours but wasn't sure how wearable they were going to be. Now I find myself reaching for this palette all the time! I absolutely adore it! =)


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

I can't decide if I want this one or not. I'm worried I'll buy it and never wear it. I'm usually not a bright colored eyeshadow kinda gal. But I saw Kandee Johnson post about it, and her look with the palette was very wearable. HELP I CANNOT DECIDE.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jul 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I can't decide if I want this one or not. I'm worried I'll buy it and never wear it. I'm usually not a bright colored eyeshadow kinda gal. But I saw Kandee Johnson post about it, and her look with the palette was very wearable. HELP I CANNOT DECIDE.


  It's not LE. I was supposed to get it back in April and haven't yet still. I want it but the whole less urgency thing is just making me procrastinate buying it. Plus I want the Pulp Fiction lippy and liner UD is about to release soon. So, at this rate I might get it eventually or Christmas ish. lmao


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> I can't decide if I want this one or not. I'm worried I'll buy it and never wear it. I'm usually not a bright colored eyeshadow kinda gal. But I saw Kandee Johnson post about it, and her look with the palette was very wearable. HELP I CANNOT DECIDE.


If you haven't got any bright palettes, then this is a good start. You can do your regular neutral eye and pop some color on just to start off


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 9, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> If you haven't got any bright palettes, then this is a good start. You can do your regular neutral eye and pop some color on just to start off


  That's true, I could! 

  I don't have any bright palettes at all, this would be a huge change from what I'm used to wearing. Hmm. Maybe I should buy it.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 9, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> That's true, I could!   I don't have any bright palettes at all, this would be a huge change from what I'm used to wearing. Hmm. Maybe I should buy it.


Then you should buy it! Every one needs a bright palette


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 10, 2014)

I used mine last week for probably only the 2nd time.  I LOVE slow burn!  I'm going to use this more often. Maybe I'll do a look with it Sat. Night and post it.


----------



## Audrey C (Jul 11, 2014)

I use mine all the time, particularly now that it's summer. I love incorporating a pop of colour into an otherwise neutral look. Even us fossils over 45 can get away with that and not have it look ridiculous.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jul 11, 2014)

Anyone looking for a deal I found a reputable seller via ebay. I got a 10 dollar off coupon for listing an item last week. Used it tonight and submitted a best offer of 30 dollars instead of paying the 34.99 he's selling the palettes for. That brought everything to 20.00. Check this guys feeback out it's near flawless and his negatives are about shipping delays. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  http://www.ebay.com/itm/171384106265?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## BrintsAngel (Jul 12, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! I love reasonable deals..headed to check it out now


----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 14, 2014)

I've started making an effort to use mine more. The pigments really are beautiful.  The first look I used Fringe and Freak.  I love this one.  The next I used Slow burn, Savage, and MAC's Amber Lights and a brown for the crease (can't remember which one)  .


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 14, 2014)

burghchick said:


>











 Beautiful eye looks. You are making me want this palette.


----------



## pandorablack (Jul 14, 2014)

Ok it's official. I need this palette!!!

  Next month, maybe.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jul 16, 2014)

My palette came...the green pigment is broken. I will take pictures but I'm contacting my seller about a replacement. It's gorgeous but I'd like this rectified.


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jul 17, 2014)




----------



## DarylandCarole (Jul 19, 2014)

Dolly Snow said:


> burghchick said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


  Dolly, I won't say the colors are completely unique but they are beautiful and have great opacity.


----------



## Dominique33 (Jul 19, 2014)

pandorablack said:


> Ok it's official. I need  Next month, maybe.


  If you need a bright go- to palette yes definitely . All colours are vibrant, not unique though as mentioned above , I agree but it is still very pigmented and pretty.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jul 19, 2014)

Oh man... that stinks! Hope they can send you a replacement!


----------



## Lipstickwh0re (Jul 31, 2014)

PixieDancer said:


> Oh man... that stinks! Hope they can send you a replacement!


  He refunded me and let me keep the palette.


----------



## Dolly Snow (Jul 31, 2014)

burghchick said:


> Dolly, I won't say the colors are completely unique but they are beautiful and have great opacity.


That is good to know. I know they seem generic but so pretty


----------



## missmeghan (Aug 3, 2014)

Thought I'd share a look I did with mine a while ago...  The lashes weren't so visible in person, I swear.. the glue was still drying.




  Urban, Freak, Thrash and Fringe iirc (I don't have the palette beside me so I can't check names... I'm horrible with names.).


----------



## Lafemmenoire1 (Aug 4, 2014)

Man I'm interested in the pallet as well


----------



## Audrey C (Aug 24, 2014)

I'm wearing this palette today. I bought it on a whim and thought I'd never really wear it, but I've reached for it a lot this summer.

  My favourite look (I lack the motivation to look up the shade names):

  A fairly neutral base colour (shimmer or matte, depending on my mood) and mid tone matte as transition shade 
  Teal shade as liner under my lower lash line (lasts all day)
  Purple shade winged along upper lashes (about 2/3)
  Bright green shade as liner from inner eye up to meet purple
  Hot pink gently patted onto outer 1/3 of lid (sheer colour)
  A bit of orange in the crease/corner, well blended into transition and pink shade
  A tiny, tiny dab of silver blended from the inner corner back (above the green)

  I'll be 50 in few years that I'd care to admit to, and I never fail to get compliments on this look. If I can wear this palette, anyone can. While I wouldn't do bold colour all over anymore (not because I think it's inappropriate - it just isn't flattering now), a bit of colour looks great.

  I'm so glad I bought this palette.


----------



## missmeghan (Aug 25, 2014)

Played a bit more with it...... (gold is Half Baked from the Naked Palette)


----------



## AngelDavies (Aug 27, 2014)

missmeghan said:


> Played a bit more with it...... (gold is Half Baked from the Naked Palette)


  This is such a gorgeous look!!


----------



## pinkorchid (Sep 30, 2014)

oh!!1 This palette is to die for. I need this in my life


----------



## CaseyC (Oct 10, 2014)

Ok I'm on the fence with this I want it but I feel ill just never use it


----------



## CarlaSouza (Oct 17, 2014)

If this palette was realeased like two years ago, I would have gotten immediatly, but the last couple of years - I don't really know why - I tonned down my makeup and have been loving neutrals for me. Its a shame because it lçooks so fun!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Oct 17, 2014)

Yeah I was considering this but I grabbed vice 3 instead because I doubt I'll wear electric except for rare occasions and I already have quite a few bright neon shadows I don't wear enough.


----------



## IAmakeupaddict (Oct 23, 2014)

I actually really love this palette.  I tend to wear Urban in the crease a lot with a gold eye - MAC Blonde's Gold pigment is my favorite with this.  It makes a very pretty, neutral eye.  I tend to travel with this and my Naked 1 and I have everything I would ever need shadow-wise.  Love it!


----------



## pocketmouse (Oct 23, 2014)

IAmakeupaddict said:


> I actually really love this palette.  I tend to wear Urban in the crease a lot with a gold eye - MAC Blonde's Gold pigment is my favorite with this.  It makes a very pretty, neutral eye.  I tend to travel with this and my Naked 1 and I have everything I would ever need shadow-wise.  Love it!


  I totally agree! I love the purple/pink shades in this palette, I think they pair really well with the Naked 3/and golds, and neutrals, like you said!
I've mostly worn the blue shades, Revolt, and Freak on the lower lash line for just a pop of fun color, but I'll have to try something more elaborate with them soon. I don't think I've touched Slowburn at all yet! Shame on me, I need to try it asap. In general it's such a gorgeous palette though, definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## sharkbait (Oct 30, 2014)

I picked the palette up a couple days ago (I have this strange urge to do bright eye looks in the fall, neutral looks in the winter, oxblood lips in the spring, black nail polish in the summer... don't ask). I saw Jordan Liberty did a tutorial with this and he mixed Slowburn and Savage for a blush and put Jilted on the model's lips. Oh. My gosh. Prettiest blush color. Blends into this gorgeous flush and it's my new favorite blush shade by far.


----------



## Jodylicious (Nov 3, 2014)

I'm so tempted to get this palette now!


----------



## khendry81 (Nov 29, 2014)

Electric is one of my faves


----------



## diegodior (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm not that much of a neon fan for the eyes but this palette really is stunning


----------



## odditoria (Mar 10, 2015)

This palette is so underrated makes me sad! I'm trying to use it more, i'm sure it'll be more summer appropriate


----------



## alnike86 (Mar 20, 2015)

I put my palette to good use today for the first day of spring.  Is this an everyday look?  No, but it was fun playing around with it!


----------



## stephshopaholic (Mar 20, 2015)

I used mine for st Patrick's day lol


----------



## CCKK (Jun 28, 2015)

I just pulled the gun and bought this palette. I have always wanted this palette but after buying the SImpsons palettes with Mac (bright colors) I was second guessing myself. I then wanted the primers but I have to start breaking away from them due to the new packing (not a fan of the wand). I have started getting the Moondust shadows -I have 3 and the duochrome is beautiful. Loving the setting spray..Help I am on UD overload.


----------



## stephshopaholic (Jun 28, 2015)

CCKK said:


> I just pulled the gun and bought this palette. I have always wanted this palette but after buying the SImpsons palettes with Mac (bright colors) I was second guessing myself. I then wanted the primers but I have to start breaking away from them due to the new packing (not a fan of the wand). I have started getting the Moondust shadows -I have 3 and the duochrome is beautiful. Loving the setting spray..Help I am on UD overload.


 I searched the moon dust shadows in ulta today and I love them I really want zodiac and cosmic they are so pretty the glitter in them is awesome.


----------



## CCKK (Jul 5, 2015)

stephshopaholic said:


> I searched the moon dust shadows in ulta today and I love them I really want zodiac and cosmic they are so pretty the glitter in them is awesome.


  They are truly addicting


----------

